# Getting better results with LGB Automatic (remote) Uncouplers?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had a number of the LGB Automatic (remote) and Manual Uncouplers for hook and loop couplers for several years. They have never been very satisfactory for me and I pretty much gave up on them instead using the LGB Automatic Uncoupling Switchers.

Now I am revisiting the LGB system and wondering if anyone else has had better results with it and if so what they might be doing different that is working for them.

This IS NOT a request for information on alternative systems or alternative couplers. I am committed to using LGB hook and loop couplers (synchronous coupling with two hooks - also not subject to change). I am looking for a way to use what I have rather than for a replacement for it.

The reason for my renewed interest is mainly due to my starting to use some longer trains that are too long and heavy for a pair of 21900 or 23900 LGB Auto Uncoupling Switchers.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Indoors I use a manual and remote together to make 1 uncoupling unit. Placement of the manual uncoupler depends on whether it is freight or passenger cars to be uncoupled. 

I also have hooks on both ends of all my cars. 

I make sure the light shows toward the best place to stop when uncoupling. 

Aristo hooks do not work for me as the end of the hook is too narrow. USA, LGB and Bachmann work well. Hartland is touch and go as spring tension is variable on these.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 04 Aug 2009 05:03 AM 
Indoors I use a manual and remote together to make 1 uncoupling unit. Placement of the manual uncoupler depends on whether it is freight or passenger cars to be uncoupled. 

I also have hooks on both ends of all my cars. 

I make sure the light shows toward the best place to stop when uncoupling. 

Aristo hooks do not work for me as the end of the hook is too narrow. USA, LGB and Bachmann work well. Hartland is touch and go as spring tension is variable on these. 

Hi Dan,

I agree with your comments about the brands of couplers. I also gave up on Aristo couplers because the tang snags on some LGB track magnets.

It seems that to get the LGB uncouplers to work you have to either be looking straight at it or to have a closed circuit TV that does.

I also use a combination of manual and remote uncoupler but it seems that LGB might have come up with a more dependable system or at least made it possible to put two remotes together. i dislike the manual/remote combination because of the potential for accidental disconnects with the manual uncoupler.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

